# kinetic rams



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I see alot of you guys use them but do you warranty your work if you clear the line? and if you do, What if it backs up again then the ram doesn't work the second time. THEN WHAT DO YOU DO? ME MYSELF NEVER USED THEM NEVER WILL. I like to guarantee my work and know that the work was done right and my snake made it to the main. :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My sentiments exactly...

One of our guys ran into that exact problem....

Needless to say it went over like a fart in church...:laughing:

I myself have found that the sawzall does a very good job of cleaning drum traps...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> I see alot of you guys use them but do you warranty your work if you clear the line? and if you do, What if it backs up again then the ram doesn't work the second time. THEN WHAT DO YOU DO? ME MYSELF NEVER USED THEM NEVER WILL. I like to guarantee my work and know that the work was done right and my snake made it to the main. :thumbup:


I never could quite grasp why anyone would guarantee something they have no control over, say you clear a KS waste for a new customer, and give them a warranty on it, and three weeks later you are back clearing the line again, but you don't know what they are dumping down the drains. How do you know that drain isn't getting bacon grease poured down it everyday?


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I never could quite grasp why anyone would guarantee something they have no control over, say you clear a KS waste for a new customer, and give them a warranty on it, and three weeks later you are back clearing the line again, but you don't know what they are dumping down the drains. How do you know that drain isn't getting bacon grease poured down it everyday?


 Thats true :thumbup:,but you have to offer some kind of warranty to keep them happy and if they are pouring grease or food down there lines daily usually when you open up the cleanout you are able to see if that is the case and you point it out to them and then you could charge again .. i give a 30 day warranty 4 all my drains:thumbsup:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Redwood said:


> My sentiments exactly...
> 
> One of our guys ran into that exact problem....
> 
> ...


 they don't have to many here in california drum traps that is..:yes: but 1 time my snake kink up in the drum:furious: and thats exactly what i had to do bring out the sawzall and replace the trap


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I haven't had any call back issues the 15+ times I have used my ram. It's not for every job and not my first choice but sure is a time saver/life saver when needed. There have been a few times where I don't think I would have been able to clear the line without it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Document Document Document*

I always write on work order what I considered stoppage to be. Example: Rodded KS drain line, cable came back loaded with grease, stoppage was near hall bathroom. Or,, rodded sewer line which was stopped up in alley turn down, cable brought back multiple roots. And have ho sign the work order. Not only does it put it down to understanding terms for them, it gives me something to refer back to if drain stops up again. Has saved my tail. If they call back and say why why why, I can say hmm, man Mrs.Ho seems that turn down just keeps giving problems, maybe it's time to dig it up and make that repair huh?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Stoppages are like trash cans, You pay the guy to empty it and it stays empty till you put something back into it.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Stoppages are like trash cans, You pay the guy to empty it and it stays empty till you put something back into it.


Exactly we cleared a main for a apartment complex we do work for on saturday pulled back a ton of baby wipes. Got a call yesterday and the line was backing up again. Full of baby wipes. He asked " Are you gonna charge me again?" I said " Yep I sure am because your tenants are the ones that keep flushing the wipes I can't control that." If it was roots or grease It would've been a warranty call.


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

These things are great for Getting Rid Of The Water then you can use your sewer machine to actually clean the line. I use one of these about three times or four times a week... And it saves a ton of time and makes snakeing a lot less messy. awesome on roof drains.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Never used one but I did see the guy from roto rooter on undercover boss use it. And from what I saw it was messy :yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> Never used one but I did see the guy from roto rooter on undercover boss use it. And from what I saw it was messy :yes:


Yea They prolly charged the customer about $400 to do it...:whistling2:

They wouldn't show that part on TV though....:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea They prolly charged the customer about $400 to do it...:whistling2:
> 
> They wouldn't show that part on TV though....:laughing:


They did show that they tried to sell a dig up for 1200 when all the camera showed were some roots in the line :laughing:


----------

